# Looking for knowledge



## LazyK68 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hello and thank you for the knowledge. 
     The various topics & equipment listings are very helpful.   My wife is excited about several recipes we've seen.  This is a great resource. 
     I have been dabbling in smoking for a few years now.  I started with a water smoker for a year or 2, but wanted more cook space.  I stepped up to a Brinkmann Trailmaster and have had some success.  My family and friends enjoy my ribs, salmon, pork loin, lamb, etc.  I was ignorant of how much damage leaving the ash in the firebox would have.   So, now I'm in the market for an improvement. I prefer stick burning smokers.  I'm looking at the 48 patio Lang or the Meadow Creek TS70P. Lang seems the frontrunner here.  Suggestions? 
     My favorite BBQ joint is Germantown Commissary outside of Memphis.   City BBQ in Lexington is a close second. I like to cook the standard fare but I want to push the culinary adaptations of smoking.   I've done a pot roast where I smoked the beef for 60-90 minutes, then did the crockpot work.  The added dimension was fantastic. 
     I look forward to your suggestions and foodie recipes.  I'll do my best to participate with respect for everyone.   Thanks, 
Lazyk68  Knoxville,  TN


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 15, 2019)

Welcome from Middle TN!  Did you go The Rendezvous when you in Memphis?


----------



## LazyK68 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi 5GRILLZNTN, 
I have done Rendezvous.   I find it a bit touristy and I'm not big on the black pepper cover.  Central is nice but The Commissary is down right delicious (with all you can eat rib night on Mondays).
I get to Murfreesboro once in a while.  Where should I go?


----------



## Braz (Jul 15, 2019)

Welcome. There are several Lang owners here and they all seem to like them.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 15, 2019)

LazyK68 said:


> Hi 5GRILLZNTN,
> I have done Rendezvous.   I find it a bit touristy and I'm not big on the black pepper cover.  Central is nice but The Commissary is down right delicious (with all you can eat rib night on Mondays).
> I get to Murfreesboro once in a while.  Where should I go?



Most of the BBQ joints around here are the chains.  To be honest I haven't sampled many of them since my favorite Q is done on my back porch.  If you travel close to Nashville, you have to try some Hot Chicken!


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 15, 2019)

Welcome from Ohio.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 15, 2019)

Where do you like to eat in Knoxville? I’m right here and hard to find good bbq joints in my opinion. Sweet peas and dead end is always there. As far as smokers go don’t think you can go wrong with a lang. Top notch


----------



## LazyK68 (Jul 15, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Most of the BBQ joints around here are the chains.  To be honest I haven't sampled many of them since my favorite Q is done on my back porch.  If you travel close to Nashville, you have to try some Hot Chicken!


I'm over in Nashville often.  Is Hattie B's the one to go for?  I do love Gus's fried chicken.   I may turn to you for help with my own Q.


----------



## LazyK68 (Jul 15, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Where do you like to eat in Knoxville? I’m right here and hard to find good bbq joints in my opinion. Sweet peas and dead end is always there. As far as smokers go don’t think you can go wrong with a lang. Top notch


Hi SmokinVOLfan,
Honestly,  I don't have a real favorite in Knoxvegas.  Full Service has pretty good brisket.   Dead End has good sides but their ribs have an odd aftertaste for me. Archer's  is alright.   Calhoun's is better than Buddy's,  but Buddy's works for smoked wings and a fast pulled pork sandwich.   What are your thoughts? 
Wife is leaning towards the Lang too.  More work space.  Is the 1/4 inch walls for the tank helpful or over kill?


----------



## LazyK68 (Jul 15, 2019)

Braz said:


> Welcome. There are several Lang owners here and they all seem to like them.


Hi Braz,
In your opinion,  is a pull out ash tray a make-or-break option?


----------



## 2008RN (Jul 15, 2019)

Welcome from Oregon. I have smoked for several years, but only got real serious or the last 10 months.  3 of my new favorates are A.B.T.s, Stuff Poblanos wrapped in bacon, injecting drumsticks (instead of wings) with different sauces, and finishing with the same sauce (thai peanut butter, Scarbelly wings, Franks blue cheese wings).

I am trying a Jalapeno meatloaf for the first time next weekend smoked with hickory. It is really neat your wife is excited and involved.


----------



## LazyK68 (Jul 16, 2019)

2008RN said:


> Welcome from Oregon. I have smoked for several years, but only got real serious or the last 10 months.  3 of my new favorates are A.B.T.s, Stuff Poblanos wrapped in bacon, injecting drumsticks (instead of wings) with different sauces, and finishing with the same sauce (thai peanut butter, Scarbelly wings, Franks blue cheese wings).
> 
> I am trying a Jalapeno meatloaf for the first time next weekend smoked with hickory. It is really neat your wife is excited and involved.


Hi 2008RN,
Please tell me how that meatloaf turns out.  I was wondering if enough smoke works it's way around the pan? Or do you use heavy foil to hold the form?
I found the pics you posted of your A.B.T.s.  Those look tasty.
Injection wings...cool!
Thanks


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 16, 2019)

LazyK68 said:


> I'm over in Nashville often.  Is Hattie B's the one to go for?  I do love Gus's fried chicken.   I may turn to you for help with my own Q.



Prince's is thought to be the originator of Hot Chicken.  Hattie B's is pretty good though.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 16, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

LazyK68 said:


> Hi SmokinVOLfan,
> Honestly,  I don't have a real favorite in Knoxvegas.  Full Service has pretty good brisket.   Dead End has good sides but their ribs have an odd aftertaste for me. Archer's  is alright.   Calhoun's is better than Buddy's,  but Buddy's works for smoked wings and a fast pulled pork sandwich.   What are your thoughts?
> Wife is leaning towards the Lang too.  More work space.  Is the 1/4 inch walls for the tank helpful or over kill?



Full service is decent. Calhouns is hit or miss but has the best BBQ sauce in my opinion. Buddys is ok for quick wings and hawg back potatoes but last couple times I've had it haven't been too impressed with the pulled pork. Haven't had Archer's in forever. Cant think of the name but here is a pretty good little place in Townsend. Really not much else out there.

As far as the lang goes I think the 1/4 walls help with insulation and better fire management...cant go wrong with that. I don't know too terribly much about them but off the top of my head I think @73saint is a big Lang guy and can probably help you more than I can.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 16, 2019)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. You really can't go wrong with a Lang they are great smokers. As for the 1/4" construction it's great it holds heat better and gives a lot more consistent temps. A Lang smoker is not exactly cheap but they will last a lifetime with a little care so well worth the price as far as I'm concerned. If available and in the budget check out slide out racks and or stainless grates.
As for the meatloaf I start them in a disposable aluminum meatloaf pan then after an hour or hour and a half I cut the sides down to allow more smoke. One other thing I have found is before you start punch a bunch of small holes in the bottom of the pan to allow the grease to drip out.
ABT's are great and can be made with the traditional jalapeno or about any other type of pepper we often do some with sweet banana peppers or other mild peppers along with the jalapenos for those that don't like any heat.


----------



## Braz (Jul 16, 2019)

LazyK68 said:


> Hi Braz,
> In your opinion,  is a pull out ash tray a make-or-break option?


I'll let one of the Lang owners field this one.


----------



## LazyK68 (Jul 16, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Prince's is thought to be the originator of Hot Chicken.  Hattie B's is pretty good though.


Thanks for the info.   I'll check out Prince's.


----------



## LazyK68 (Jul 16, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Full service is decent. Calhouns is hit or miss but has the best BBQ sauce in my opinion. Buddys is ok for quick wings and hawg back potatoes but last couple times I've had it haven't been too impressed with the pulled pork. Haven't had Archer's in forever. Cant think of the name but here is a pretty good little place in Townsend. Really not much else out there.
> 
> As far as the lang goes I think the 1/4 walls help with insulation and better fire management...cant go wrong with that. I don't know too terribly much about them but off the top of my head I think @73saint is a big Lang guy and can probably help you more than I can.


You are right about Calhoun's being hit or miss. M&M on Middlebrook used to be better before they moved closer to Cedar Bluff.  I'll let you know if I discover promising Q in the area.

I'll search out @73saint.  Thanks for the knowledge.

Where do you get your meat in town?  Grocery or is there a butcher you favor?


----------



## LazyK68 (Jul 16, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. You really can't go wrong with a Lang they are great smokers. As for the 1/4" construction it's great it holds heat better and gives a lot more consistent temps. A Lang smoker is not exactly cheap but they will last a lifetime with a little care so well worth the price as far as I'm concerned. If available and in the budget check out slide out racks and or stainless grates.
> As for the meatloaf I start them in a disposable aluminum meatloaf pan then after an hour or hour and a half I cut the sides down to allow more smoke. One other thing I have found is before you start punch a bunch of small holes in the bottom of the pan to allow the grease to drip out.
> ABT's are great and can be made with the traditional jalapeno or about any other type of pepper we often do some with sweet banana peppers or other mild peppers along with the jalapenos for those that don't like any heat.


Hi pineywoods,
I like the variety idea on the ABTs.  My wife is not big on heat.  The meatloaf  technique makes sense to me.   I was wondering about the ground meat holding together. 
The more I understand about the Lang, the more I'm leaning towards it.   The family & friends have given donations for a new smoker.  So I have some upgrade money.  I was set on the stainless racks.  I didn't know what options are worth the money. 

Thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 16, 2019)

LazyK68 said:


> Where do you get your meat in town? Grocery or is there a butcher you favor?



Just depends on what it is. If I'm looking for pork belly, packer briskets, or anything more than choice grade then I'll hit up Costco. Other than that usually wherever has stuff on sale that week. Kroger's, Food Lion, Publix etc...Food City sells a lot of select grade meat for what I can normally get choice for so don't usually shop there. Mother Earth meats in Maryville is good and so is Fresh market but both are quite expensive.


----------



## LazyK68 (Jul 16, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Just depends on what it is. If I'm looking for pork belly, packer briskets, or anything more than choice grade then I'll hit up Costco. Other than that usually wherever has stuff on sale that week. Kroger's, Food Lion, Publix etc...Food City sells a lot of select grade meat for what I can normally get choice for so don't usually shop there. Mother Earth meats in Maryville is good and so is Fresh market but both are quite expensive.


Thanks for the knowledge. I've had good luck with Sam's on leg of lamb.


----------



## ofelles (Jul 16, 2019)

Welcome.  
I have been looking for knowledge for a long time.  The only thing I have found is the more it know, the more I know I don't know.
That doesn't help but I couldn't resist.
Just keep grilln' and it will come.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## LazyK68 (Jul 16, 2019)

ofelles said:


> Welcome.
> I have been looking for knowledge for a long time.  The only thing I have found is the more it know, the more I know I don't know.
> That doesn't help but I couldn't resist.
> Just keep grilln' and it will come.


Hi ofelles,
I believe you are correct.   Thanks.


----------



## LazyK68 (Jul 16, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


>


Hi gmc2003,
I like it!!  
I feel like a _Animal House_ reference is necessary. :)
Thanks.


----------



## 73saint (Jul 20, 2019)

I’m sorry to be so late to the party.  Been working at my sisters shop all week and haven’t been on line at all.

Welcome to the forum, anything specific I can help with I am happy to try.  As far as the Langs...they are super versatile. One of the main reasons I bought one (two now), was I had trouble maintaining a good fire and temps for extended cooks.   That all changed with the Lang and I haven’t looked back.  Now I own a Fatboy deluxe and it redefined Lang’s versatility to me.  I cold smoke, hot smoke, chargrill, hang snack sticks and sausages.  And, I haven’t really scratched the surface with all it can do.  I love my Lang, and don’t know anyone who owns one, that doesn’t love theirs as well.  

Again, welcome; and if I can help w anything specific just shoot me a message.


----------



## LazyK68 (Jul 22, 2019)

73saint said:


> As far as the Langs...they are super versatile. One of the main reasons I bought one (two now), was I had trouble maintaining a good fire and temps for extended cooks.   That all changed with the Lang and I haven’t looked back.


Hi 73saint!  Thank you for reaching out.
YES, good fire & temps are what I struggle with.  My smoker temps swing wildly.  The all 1/4" construction will help that?  

I am looking at the 48 patio.  I will mostly be cooking at home, I was going without the warming box.  I was going to get the stainless steel grates.  Anything else I should get?

Thank you for any advice.


----------

